# A Dust Problem



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

What's the best way to remove dust from the air while using a 5" ROS?

I just got a new Bosch ROS, which is really good ... but it's clear that the filter that came with it doesn't filter enough dust out of the air. I do have a 1-1/2 hp dust collector with cyclone, but haven't connected this ROS to it.

I could:

1. connect the ROS to the existing dust collector. ($25 or so for the hose & fittings)
2. use a downdraft table, connected to the existing dust collector ($100 or so for the parts)
3. use a big hood, connected to the existing dust collector ($40 for the parts)
4. buy a new shop vac style dust collector, and connect the ROS to it ($125 or so for the shop vac and fittings)
5. buy a high-end shop vac style dust collector and connect the ROS to it ($400 for the shop vac, $15 for the fittings)
6. install an air filtration system ($400 +)
7. continue to wear a dust mask and frustrate the Mrs. (infinite cost)

I'm leaning towards # 2, but welcome your advice.

I have a 2-car garage workshop, and am primarily making cutting boards and other household items right now. I am generating too much dust that's not captured by the existing system, so I need a solution.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

I like #7, sure keeps the wife out of the shop.lol or go with #2


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

#8 ...open the garage door and work outside (with a fan blowing the dust away).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rrrun said:


> What's the best way to remove dust from the air while using a 5" ROS?
> 
> I just got a new Bosch ROS, which is really good ... but it's clear that the filter that came with it doesn't filter enough dust out of the air. I do have a 1-1/2 hp dust collector with cyclone, but haven't connected this ROS to it.
> 
> ...


*#2...*
raid a dumpster that services an HVAC company (or several)... off set the cost of furnace filter holders and the squirrel cage... maybe even a motor belts and pulleys...
ask in their shop and you may be able to score what you need for token money..
drop ceiling light grid for the top or narrow vertical slatting like on storm drain...
if you use a squirrel cage and furnace filters the CFM will be outstanding and substantially higher than w/ a DC hook up...

*Plan "B"...*
really large rectangular plastic bin, light grid and a 4" hook up (6" preferred) to the DC.. 

*notes...*
you'll need to support the plastic light grid(s) against flex/breakage...

*plans....*

10 Downdraft Table Plans and Build Notes for Wood Shops |


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Not long ago I saw a great dust collector that was just a big box with 2 air chambers separated by filters, with a large blower (recovered from an old AC or swamp cooler unit). The blower sucked massive amounts of air through the two filters and chambers, then out through a wall. The unit was ply with doors to each chamber for changing out the filters and cleaning out any fallen sawdust. It was used along with normal chip and sawdust collection system, and was used intermittently to clear out the fine particles in the air. Here is a blower on Amazon FYI: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BK687I...TF8&colid=1TSPCACUYOA5Y&coliid=I24Z77V9A2E2MM It is all about airflow when it comes to dust control.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

A quick fix and relatively cheap is a box fan with an inexpensive furnace filter on the in side with a more expensive 1 micron filter on the air out side with a plywood frame housing the whole setup. You will be surprised how much dust it captures.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

rrrun said:


> What's the best way to remove dust from the air while using a 5" ROS?
> 
> I just got a new Bosch ROS, which is really good ... but it's clear that the filter that came with it doesn't filter enough dust out of the air. I do have a 1-1/2 hp dust collector with cyclone, but haven't connected this ROS to it.
> 
> ...


I would go with #2 connected to DC with a 4" hose. Make your own Downdraft table, you can buy the top with the holes if you don't want to make it yourself from Rockler etc.
I made my own and made the top too as I wanted a larger one than the commercially built tops. I worked great, just have to find a place to store it. when not in use.

Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

My ROS gets a lot of use...Dewalt variable speed...

I take the bag off the bag and hook up a hose to the shop vac. I use the same configuration (different shop vac) to sand the bottom of the boat every year in prep for new paint. In fact, every time I use the ROS I hook it up to a hose and no dust flying around the place. If you lift the ROS on an angle, however, the vacuum does not work as well...flat is best. This configuration allows me to be more portable with the ROS...as I said I use it everywhere...

If you leave it portable (like mine) you will be able to sand pieces bigger than the table...when you need...

#2 sounds good if you have the room and can dedicate all your sanding to the table...

Good luck...Happy New Year...Nick


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> My ROS gets a lot of use...Dewalt variable speed...
> 
> I take the bag off the bag and hook up a hose to the shop vac. I use the same configuration (different shop vac) to sand the bottom of the boat every year in prep for new paint. In fact, every time I use the ROS I hook it up to a hose and no dust flying around the place. If you lift the ROS on an angle, however, the vacuum does not work as well...flat is best. This configuration allows me to be more portable with the ROS...as I said I use it everywhere...
> 
> ...


Nick , I made mine so it set on the work bench and when I didn't need it I stored it under the bench. I had a DC outlet over my bench with a 4" gate and flex hose to hook it to.

Herb


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

My chop saw has a fitting for the shop vac but doesn't remove much dust.
#7- if it is the Mrs. who is dusting the house, you don't need to add to her housework. Happy wife, happy life!
Since I retired five years ago, I do all the housework so I don't need more dust! SWMBO still works full time.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

I created a small (18" X 24") downdraft table very inexpensively. I used some 3/4" pine boards for the frame, 1/4" plywood for the bottom, 1/4" plywood to form a "V" inside to channel the dust to a 2 1/2" dust port in the end. For the top, I used peg board since it already had the holes. 

When I use it, I lay a piece of open mesh rubber drawer liner on top to keep the work piece from sliding around but still allow the dust to fall through. I also attached a wooden handle to the edge, for easy "handling":lol: I set up a box fan, like John suggested, next to it to catch what my shop vac doesn't. This setup works reasonably well but would work better with a larger dust collector. If I'm sanding a small piece i lay some plywood over part of the surface to increase the suction around the work piece. I always wear a dust mask when doing any cutting or sanding operations. Hope this helps.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Barry747 said:


> I created a small (18" X 24") downdraft table very inexpensively. I used some 3/4" pine boards for the frame, 1/4" plywood for the bottom, 1/4" plywood to form a "V" inside to channel the dust to a 2 1/2" dust port in the end. For the top, I used peg board since it already had the holes.
> 
> When I use it, I lay a piece of open mesh rubber drawer liner on top to keep the work piece from sliding around but still allow the dust to fall through. I also attached a wooden handle to the edge, for easy "handling":lol: I set up a box fan, like John suggested, next to it to catch what my shop vac doesn't. This setup works reasonably well but would work better with a larger dust collector. If I'm sanding a small piece i lay some plywood over part of the surface to increase the suction around the work piece. I always wear a dust mask when doing any cutting or sanding operations. Hope this helps.


Barry that is very much like the one I built. Only I used the peg board to lay out the holes in MDO plywood this gave me greater downdraft with the 1/2" hole I drilled. 
I also used the drawer liner as a non skid surface, but cemented it over the whole top and cut out for the holes. 
The 4" hose gave me excellent downdraft and very little went airborne I was surprised at how efficient they are. I put a handle on the side too so I could handle it easier.


Herb


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

What size pegboard did you fellows use for the top of your downdraft table?

I recently built a portable downdraft sanding box about 18" x 24" also using 3/4" pine for the sides and 1/4" ply to form a "V" bottom and 1/4" pegboard for the top and a 4" port on the side to connect to my DC. I am not overly thrilled about its efficiency and wondering if maybe I should have used 1/8" pegboard instead of the 1/4", I have thought about covering up the unused portion of the top to increase the suction on the section I am using, but have not tried it again. I used 1/4" because I wanted to more closely match the area of 4" pipe but ended up with twice the area where as 1/8" would give about 1/2 the area of 4" pipe. I may buy some 1/8" pegboard and give that a try


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> What size pegboard did you fellows use for the top of your downdraft table?
> 
> I recently built a portable downdraft sanding box about 18" x 24" also using 3/4" pine for the sides and 1/4" ply to form a "V" bottom and 1/4" pegboard for the top and a 4" port on the side to connect to my DC. I am not overly thrilled about its efficiency and wondering if maybe I should have used 1/8" pegboard instead of the 1/4", I have thought about covering up the unused portion of the top to increase the suction on the section I am using, but have not tried it again. I used 1/4" because I wanted to more closely match the area of 4" pipe but ended up with twice the area where as 1/8" would give about 1/2 the area of 4" pipe. I may buy some 1/8" pegboard and give that a try


use a drop ceiling egg crate light panel instead...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I hook my sander up to the shop vac. I also have a box fan with a filter. 

Every little bit helps.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> use a drop ceiling egg crate light panel instead...


!/4" is too small a hole. I drilled mine out to 1/2" Smaller than that cuts down your air flow too mucerbh.H


----------

